# [SOLVED] Trying to Register on COMDLG32.OCX on 64-bit Vista



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

So I've been trying to register this file, but I've have been unable to do so.

I move this file into system32, then in cmd as an Admin, I type in "regsvr32 \Windows\System32\COMDLG32.OCX" and I come up with this error:



> The module "\Windows\System32\COMDLG32.OCX" failed to load.
> 
> Make sure the binary is stored at the specified path or debug it to check for problems with the binary or dependent .DLL files.
> 
> The specified module could not be found.


I've found solutions to this for XP and previous OS, but I can't find anything for Vista64. Please help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Trying to Register on COMDLG32.OCX on 64-bit Vista*

Is it a 64-bit driver?


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Trying to Register on COMDLG32.OCX on 64-bit Vista*

Yeah. I think I already said that.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Trying to Register on COMDLG32.OCX on 64-bit Vista*

I think the syntax of your path statement is wrong.
regsvr32 \Windows\System32\COMDLG32.OCX

Should read "regsvr32 c:\windows\system32\comdlg32.ocx"
or
regsvr32 %Systemroot%\System32\comdlg32.ocx

http://windowsxp.mvps.org/comdlg32.htm


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Trying to Register on COMDLG32.OCX on 64-bit Vista*

I still get the same error.

I tried both methods that you've given me and they get the same results.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Trying to Register on COMDLG32.OCX on 64-bit Vista*

I still find it interesting that the file name is COMDLG32, yet you said it was a 64 bit ocx file. Are you 100 percent sure it's a 64bit file?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Trying to Register on COMDLG32.OCX on 64-bit Vista*



SURVIVALsp1 said:


> I've found solutions to this for XP and previous OS, *but I can't find anything for Vista64*. Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I missed the mention of it being an x64 driver.

There was/ is an XP x64 OS, but previous OS'??

*Is it an x64 driver?* Please post screenshot of its details and provide a download link for it/ its product.

jcgriff2


.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Trying to Register on COMDLG32.OCX on 64-bit Vista*

Hi, no it's a 32 bit app dll no 64 bit version available you might still get it registered just need to place a copy of the Comdlg32.ocx in the C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ dir

Then run:-


```
regsvr32 C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Comdlg32.ocx
```


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Trying to Register on COMDLG32.OCX on 64-bit Vista*

Oh.

Um, I guess when you said driver, I thought OS.

Well, jenae had the solution.
I'm sorry for the confusion.
Thanks for the help anyways, though.


----------

